# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  24" 7v

## Aitta

Löytyykö 24" 7vaihteista pyörää jalkajarrulla kevyenä? Jalkajarru olisi aralla lapsella vielä toiveissa, mutta en haluaisi 15kg pyörää ostaa. Todella kömpelö käsitellä lapselle.

----------


## Padex

> Löytyykö 24" 7vaihteista pyörää jalkajarrulla kevyenä? Jalkajarru olisi aralla lapsella vielä toiveissa, mutta en haluaisi 15kg pyörää ostaa. Todella kömpelö käsitellä lapselle.



Osta vaan käsijarrullinen. Yhdessä jarruttamisen opetteluun ei mene montaa tuntia. Been there done that.

----------


## Generalist

Ehdottomasti käsijarrullinen pyörä lapselle, pysähtyminen on silloin täsmällisempää ja turvallisempaa. Foorumin ”Fillareita muksuille” -ketjusta löytyy vinkkejä monen tasoisille ja tyylisille polkijoille  :Hymy:

----------

